# GREAT AMERICAN BLUESMAN, JOHNNY WINTER has died @ 70



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Hendrix called Johnny his favorite player. Glad I got to catch the most excellent "Roots" CD tour in Dec. 2012. Saw him around Houston back in early 70's couple times and later on the Big Stage somewhere (Hofheinz?).
Looking forward to the new cd in September...


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

wow, I just saw an old vintage picture of him last night at Lost Pines resort in Bastrop.

That's sucks, RIP JW!!


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Got to see him 20-25 years ago at the Bluesfest in Dallas. Played a headless Earlwine, and flat tore it up. I had all his recordings at the time. You almost had to be a guitar player to understand how good he was.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

dunedawg said:


> Got to see him 20-25 years ago at the Bluesfest in Dallas. Played a headless Earlwine, and flat tore it up. I had all his recordings at the time. You almost had to be a guitar player to understand how good he was.


Yessir, dune. A guitar player's player. Fluent on slide, too. Check his chops & TONE on a recent YTube.1970 Europe. Epic...


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Dang, I heard nothing about this. Used to catch him in small clubs in Houston before his big money contract with Columbia. Standing on the landing at Love Street Light Circus shooting the bull. 
Sad news.


----------

